# Livery Yards near Blandford, Dorset



## OliveBuffy1129 (14 December 2013)

Hi

I'm looking for livery yards near Blandford Forum, Dorset that will do DIY livery and has facilities like an arena.


----------



## Lulwind (16 December 2013)

OliveBuffy1129 said:



			Hi

I'm looking for livery yards near Blandford Forum, Dorset that will do DIY livery and has facilities like an arena.
		
Click to expand...

Try Bryanston School.  Lower Bryanston Farm best avoided at all costs.  Worth trying Bartletts in Blandford to see what notices they have up


----------

